
Tim Cook and Apple Bet Everything on China. Then Coronavirus Hit - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tim-cook-and-apple-bet-everything-on-china-then-coronavirus-hit-11583172087
======
heartbeats
Qui cum canibus concumbunt cum pulicibus surgent.

------
olliej
s/Tim Cook and Apple/Almost every company producing physical products/

